# GUI Arkanoid



## exAct*.at (24. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute!!!

Ich bin Student und habe mich freiwillig gemeldet das Spiel Arkanoid zu programmieren.
Das soll mit GUI gelöst werden und ich habe keinen Plan wie man das alles implementiert. ???
 ???:L 

Bitte um Hilfe!!

MFG Alex


----------



## The_S (24. Apr 2007)

Tjoa, erst denken, dann handeln :roll:


----------



## m@nu (24. Apr 2007)

wird dir wohl nix übrigbleiben als dir das wissen zusammen zu suchen & zu lernen... fertige lösungen liefern wir hier grundsätzlich nicht (siehe faq)


----------

